# Siren's new litter



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I will post up more I need to go take individual pictures now that they are dry and you can see color.


















Since I only have five puppies they are all sold at this time. I will not know who gets what till they grow up a bit and I can evaluate them for working purposes. I am very hands on when I whelp a litter and once the baby is out I break the sack get the puppy breathing, take care of the cord then give it to momma. I would just rather know everything is ok with the pup than risk a new mom cutting the cord too short or not getting them breathing right away.

In the order they were born....

Black brindle female (Holly's or my pup) 10.9 oz's









































The only other female (holly's or my pup) fawn with black mask 10.6 oz's

































I just love this little guy!! He is the runt of the litter at 9.7 oz's he is fawn brindle with chocolate markings just like momma!

























Male pup number 4 sadly died during the night. Mom did not lay on him so I have no clue what happened. He looked like a strong one and nursed right away and weighted 11.3 oz's. He was warm when I found him at 2 am so I tried CPR but I knew he was already gone. A number of things could have happened and yes it is sad but nature takes it's course and he was not strong enough some how.

This male is another momma look a like, chocolate brindle. He was 11.1 oz's









































Last but not least, fawn male with a black mask and the biggest of the bunch at 12.7 oz's He is a big fat moo! lol

































I have video and will post it later


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

so freaking adorable I am big fan of that dark brindel that cannot find the milk though =)


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

awwww there so cute!!!!


----------



## Moose7 (Apr 3, 2010)

Very Very Adorable !!! Congrats on the new litter!!!


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome babies!!!!  Little baby working dogs, dawe.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

aww! thx for finally posting pix!! They look great! Pat Siren on the head and tell her great job!! So, what's the final count? I see 6... guess I was wrong for guessing 9, huh!??


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG soooooooo freakin cute, they are all so fat and healthy and I really like that lightest red brindle on the far right


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

gorgeous, you derserve a happy healthy litter for all the help you have provided in this forum to so many. may they grow strong and healthy. Congratulations.


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

aww they are all so cute. i love the light brindle on the right and the one on right right lol nvm i like htem all what am i saying =] puppys are so fun to have.


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

i love me some puppies... i wanna lay in the floor and put them all on me haha


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I updated the pictures


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

soooo cute!!!


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

aww, they are just precious!!!


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

the pups are so precious!!!! the last male has to be my absolute favorite! puppy fever is kickin in bad omg!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG soooooooooooooo cute  Sorry about pup #4 that's so sad but on the bright side you have 5 more that are just adorable


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

omg sooo cute


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Too cute! Congrats on the litter


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

oh my god. so little!!! i wanna play  i love lil pups. so freakin noisy. lmao. when george was a day old he crawled outa mamas box n hid under my shoe rack in my closet in the middle of the night n woke me up with his screamin!!! lmao. poor baby. awww. i want one. the last boy looks so stinkin handsome. ugh. just say no becca


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

OMG send the runt my way I just wanna cuddle him. Gratz on the beautiful litter!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

So cute. The fawn girl is adorable.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

They are so cute its going to be fun watching their growth.
Have you gotten any rest Lisa?!?!


----------



## vypa (Apr 12, 2010)

adorable! congratZ on the litter


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

aww sorry about number four.
But congrats on the other happy healthy babies!!
I love the runt.
Get you and siren some rest.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Lisa I am sorry to hear about pup number four but I still love that number two male and that last male pup omg he is a total looker as well


----------



## ichibanpitbull (Apr 13, 2010)

congrats on the pups, sorry about the little guy that didn't make it. wish i could see the sire and dam. everyone else probably has. it sucks being a newbie.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

ichibanpitbull said:


> congrats on the pups, sorry about the little guy that didn't make it. wish i could see the sire and dam. everyone else probably has. it sucks being a newbie.


lmao. look up threads on siren  she's gorgeous. the dam n sire pics might be in the breeding section on the forums list actually... here found it for you 

http://www.gopitbull.com/authorized-breeders/20286-new-breeding-siren-x-gr-ch-zorro.html


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ummm i will take the big fat moo boy. okay thanks bye 

hahahha


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


>



She almost makes me cry thinking of Kamakazi.









They are so adorable! I can't wait to see them grow and develop


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

then you must get her Holly!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

meganc66 said:


> then you must get her Holly!!!!


Lisa gets to pick first..... Maybe we could say there is something wrong with that one so she doesn't want it! Everyone peer pressure! Tell Lisa that ones ugly and she shouldn't keep it  Shes defiantly a California girl hehehehe. Course I'll be happy with anyone lmao. I love them all. I just like good dogs and I am sure they will all be spot on.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Beautiful pups!!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

What a beautiful litter! I just love the runt boy!!! And the other male that looks like Siren! But they are allll so cute!!! I can't wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Awe, sweet babies! CONGRATS!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys and yes I did get rest today, I was paranoid after I lost the little boy so I was up every hour checking on them and listing to the baby monitor I have in their bedroom.

Holly I am happy you like that color because honestly I was a little disappointed to have two that color. While I have a few dogs that color I am not very fond of it. It is always working ability over color but maybe everything will work out and I will get the fawn with a black mask I always wanted and you can have your little brindle girl! 

I LOVE all the males it will be fun to see them grow and pick which one will stay. Can they just hurry up and turn 12 weeks??? lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Gosh give them a chance to open their eyes Lisa! haha


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> Thanks guys and yes I did get rest today, I was paranoid after I lost the little boy so I was up every hour checking on them and listing to the baby monitor I have in their bedroom.
> 
> Holly I am happy you like that color because honestly I was a little disappointed to have two that color. While I have a few dogs that color I am not very fond of it. It is always working ability over color but maybe everything will work out and I will get the fawn with a black mask I always wanted and you can have your little brindle girl!
> 
> I LOVE all the males it will be fun to see them grow and pick which one will stay. Can they just hurry up and turn 12 weeks??? lol


Yes mine needs to be lazy so you don't want her! I LOVE black brindles 

So you are gonna keep a male and not the 2 girls? I was already picking males name incase I ended up with a boy lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Gosh give them a chance to open their eyes Lisa! haha


These are working dogs! They have harness fitting tomorrow  lol j/p


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll I'm glad you got some rest ... Megan you know you can't wait to see these guys running!! loll


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am going to keep a male and female from the litter Monsoon is the only male in the house (General does not count!) now that Kaos is gone and we really want another male for breeding and possibly working. I do not generally like intact male working dogs but I will try really hard with this one and I hope he can keep focus and not just think about sex! LMAO So I get two pups and if we had more females I was considering 2 females and 1 male. My baby will need a Jr handler dog too! LMAO


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That will be cool. Anyone else on the forum getting one? If you can tell those secrets lol. I wanna see them grow into adults. I can't wait to see these males I just love the sire. Not that I don't love miss Siren lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't think anyone is getting a puppy from the forum other than you.
I am keeping two and you have one. Then the Sire's owner is taking one (pretty sure depends on how they turn out) and then I have a client here in locally that may get the other one. If not I will have one male for sale on co-own if a few other options fall through. I had more females sold so I have to see if they will settle for a male.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I knew they woudl go quick I cant wait to watch them grow!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Well either Lisa you have to keep mr moo cow or you can just toss him over to my house  promise i'll take reaaaaaalllllllll good care of him  bwahhhahaha!! so cute!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Awwww! They are so CUTE! Congratulations on the new family members  I can't wait to see them grow up.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Day three puppy update!!
They are all doing great and gaining weight each time I weight them! That last male to be born is FAT! he is over 14 oz already!
I have to get a video later today of the mess Siren is making! again she does not want to eat puppy poop so the puppies and her are covered in poop!! For those that don't know momma dogs lick the babies behind to stimulate peeing and pooping. Without this they cannot go potty. Well most mommas will eat the puppy poop till about 3-4 weeks in age then they are on their own. It keeps the puppies and mom clean till they can walk and relive themselves. Well Siren hates puppy poop and it is all over her! LMAO I have to go in the box and make each puppy pee and poop a few times a day and clean up the puppies. Siren is getting a towel bath to clean her up but she looks funny with poop all over her face!!


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Day three puppy update!!
> They are all doing great and gaining weight each time I weight them! That last male to be born is FAT! he is over 14 oz already!
> I have to get a video later today of the mess Siren is making! again she does not want to eat puppy poop so the puppies and her are covered in poop!! For those that don't know momma dogs lick the babies behind to stimulate peeing and pooping. Without this they cannot go potty. Well most mommas will eat the puppy poop till about 3-4 weeks in age then they are on their own. It keeps the puppies and mom clean till they can walk and relive themselves. Well Siren hates puppy poop and it is all over her! LMAO I have to go in the box and make each puppy pee and poop a few times a day and clean up the puppies. Siren is getting a towel bath to clean her up but she looks funny with poop all over her face!!


thats so gross!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Holly your brindle puppy is a big fat MOO! lol every time I go in there to check on Siren there she is latched on to the boob! The little piglet is FAT and happy and always nursing! 

I think I am going to have to give runt boy extra feedings. He is gaining weight but still really small, I had a hard time getting him to nurse when he was born and I do not want him to fade away. I think he will be just fine I just want him to nurse enough.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll poor Siren is literally like I don't eat * [email protected] * ... I can't wait to see the vid thats got to be hilarious. Helping a mom take care of a litter is as tiresome as having your own baby lol minus eating the poop! 
Glad they are all doing well, how are you feeling?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah I'm glad humans use diapers on their babies! hehehe


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Loll poor Siren is literally like I don't eat * [email protected] * ... I can't wait to see the vid thats got to be hilarious. Helping a mom take care of a litter is as tiresome as having your own baby lol minus eating the poop!
> Glad they are all doing well, how are you feeling?


I am trying to unpack my house but I have to keep taking care of the pups too! I am ok just tired and bending over the whelp box is hard for me. If you saw the video of the puppies being born I am grunting, lol it is hard to bend over and have to sit like that for hours.



Shes Got Heart said:


> Yeah I'm glad humans use diapers on their babies! hehehe


OMG!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Yeah I'm glad humans use diapers on their babies! hehehe


yea.. I would prob. have no kids if it were the other way around lol!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> Holly your brindle puppy is a big fat MOO! lol every time I go in there to check on Siren there she is latched on to the boob! The little piglet is FAT and happy and always nursing!
> 
> .


Thats Mommas girl!:woof:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

go little Mr. Moo! Get huge!! 

And Holly yours is a big fat mooooo!!! Name her MooMoo. hahahhaha

Ewww @ diapers. and Ewww @ poop on faces. lmao


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll, I seen the video and I feel your pain but worse because you've been waiting for days, plus the house and all that other dogs, gosh just thinking about what your doing made me tired!!! loll ... I've done a few, its been 7 years and you brought back some memories that I DO NOT want to ever go through again !!! 

Loll @ Holly's lil MooMoo

Loll Megan diaper's aren't anything to mess with ugh .....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

meganc66 said:


> And Holly yours is a big fat mooooo!!! Name her MooMoo. hahahhaha


I can't name her Anything Moo related or Aimee will never except her into the family. (Moo is the dog that bit into Aimess hand lol needless to say she hates that dog and any pictures that make my dogs look anything like that dog. They are related, so they tend to look like her)

I pray to the Huggies god! Thank you for diapers.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awwwwe! SO PRECIOUS! Sad to hear about the little guy :/

My Faves:
The only other female (holly's or my pup) fawn with black mask 10.6 oz's

The runt of the litter at 9.7 oz's he is fawn brindle with chocolate markings just like momma!

Nice work!! You must be exhausted, don't know how you do it on top of expecting. And the mother of the year award goes to....


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Holly is right I had bad thoughts the moment I read that. lol. I'll be good if she's named after beloved Kamakazi or a transformer though. lol. I can't really help it I don't hate on her on purpose. It's some involuntary reaction. I'm nice to her in person.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lisa... my condolences on your loss. I'm so sorry you lost a pup. The rest of the litter and Siren look great though! You've done a great job so far! Can't wait to see em growing up and walking around!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> I am trying to unpack my house but I have to keep taking care of the pups too! I am ok just tired and bending over the whelp box is hard for me. If you saw the video of the puppies being born I am grunting, lol it is hard to bend over and have to sit like that for hours.
> 
> OMG!





performanceknls said:


>




Haha i wish i were your neighbor Momma Lisa. I'd be over right after school helping! :rofl:


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Congratulations Lisa!!! The pups and Siren look great! You know it always tuff to look at pups and not want one and with this little it’s even worst! I can’t wait to see how they mature.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh crud! No Moo!!! Okay Aimee... maybe MilkLady or Milkiemilk or Cowface...


hahahaha. I like to joke about really mean doggie names, but then my dogs get normal names hahaha.


----------

